# How do they *get* the lanolin?



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I know what lanolin is, but does anyone know what the process is for getting the lanolin? Is it collected, or do the sheep have to be killed? I have never even thought of this before, but the ethics thread got me thinking about it.
Anyone know??
TIA~Debi


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Since I dont use







i have never thought about this..... I cant wait o find out how they get it......


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

I just looked at a few sites and here's what I found...

LANOLIN is separated from the shorn sheep's wool after each spring clipping.

...is derived from the shorn wool- a cruelty-free product. Nearly identical to your skin's own natural oils, it is impossible to duplicate synthetically.

So it looks like no sheeps died for the lanolin? I'd be interested in hearing what other have to say though because these were obviously pro lanolin sites...


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh geez... now you've got me wondering too!!! I must go Google...


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

No, sheep are DEFINITELY not killed for lanolin. As I understand it, it is basically sheep scalp oil - imagine if you never washed your hair and then it got cut off, well, it would need to be cleaned before somebody could use it in a wig - same idea for a sheep. Lanolin is a wool by-product - after they shear the sheep they wash it (a sheep's coat is NOT soft, despite all appearances, it is dense, tacky and a little smelly) and the lanolin is washed off (and collected, I presume!). Then, if you're Lansinoh you get really purified and put BACK on the wool in the form of a diaper cover.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I always wonder how some lanolin is liquid and others , like Lansinoh , solid.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Ah ha!!! Thank you oh wise wool knower abouters!!!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so glad I saw this post, I was just wondering this the other night as I lanolized my covers with liquid lanolin.

I had the mental picture of someone squeezing a sheep and trying to get all the oil out of his hair/coat/fur (whatever its called.)


----------

